

JDK 7 Release Date set for mid 2012 or mid 2011 depending on how it is defined - plinkplonk
http://blogs.sun.com/mr/entry/rethinking_jdk7

======
jfager
I don't care about Java language features at this point. The sooner
invokedynamic can make it into a supported jvm, the better. Go for plan B.

~~~
shadowfox
This is probably plan B :P

------
zmmmmm
Jeez, they gotta just get it out there.

The one thing that is almost certain is that whatever they schedule for 2012
will probably not appear in 2012 but rather in 2014 or 2016 by which time
several more "essential" features will have made it into Java and hence we
will be reading a blog post about how it is now clear that the original
schedule wasn't realistic and we should decide whether to split the release or
combine the schedule with that of the newly acquired Duke Nukem forever and go
for a big 2020 splash. Sigh.

Right now, JDK7 is seeming to me a lot like Microsoft's Vista release.

------
mattmcknight
I wonder what the price will be (per CPU)?

------
nanairo
It seems a good idea... who cares who you define it in the end. Anyone who
likes "release early, release often" will probably agree too.

Personally as a Ruby user I am looking forward to all the dynamic goodness
that JDK 7 is supposed to bring (I am not a Java developer so that's my main
concern).

But the best feeling I am having is that it feels like Java has against some
stewardship: though not everyone will agree with their choices, I think it
will do the platform a lot of good.

------
WilliamLP
There has to be a better way to raise optimism about a release that has been
continually delayed, other than to start soliciting public user feedback as to
what the medium term plans for the development schedule should be?

------
nickik
The just decouple the Java and the JVM. You can push changes on the JVM pretty
easy. The Language implementers then can use that stuff if they like.

The Language Java needs its own release cycle.

~~~
extension
Just speculating, but they might end up painting themselves into a corner this
way, by prematurely committing to JVM specs that don't support the final
language spec.

------
locopati
Between this and Oracle, Java has a very interesting year ahead of it. What it
has going for it: the major alternative is Microsoft (at least for
enterprise); fragmentation in the language space (there's no dominant
language, just a growing number of very good options); a large user base that
isn't going anywhere too quickly (because of it's heavy enterprise
orientation).

------
beamso
Hmmm. More news that makes Scala and Clojure look more attractive than Java
for new development.

------
dstein
Does it come with a EULA that clearly specifies what I can build without being
sued?

~~~
efsavage
Does anything?

~~~
ebiester
IIRC, Microsoft's eulas forbade you from producing competitors with their
software at one point.

